# Chickens getting too hot



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

We have had some crazy weather this spring. Tuesday at 6am it was 34 degrees at my house. 36 hours later on Wednesday it's 86 degrees. When I got home from work today all of my chicks were in the coop. I leave the door open and they go in and out if their large safe pen all day long. They all had their wings hanging low and their mouths open. I changed their water and got them all out. They started acting nor al after that. They are almost 7 weeks old now. We're they too hot??


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Yes, mine did the same thing the other day. But I put a fan in the area where they were on low and gave them cold, fresh water and they were fine


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes they were to hot. Just keep the water available, if one waterer wont last all day while your at work you may need to provide another waterer.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks. I have two waterers. One in the coop and one in the pen.


----------

